# pics of the new Shetland sheeps



## patandchickens (May 2, 2010)

For those who have been following my "I want something to milk for cheese" saga, you may recall I got a couple January-born dairy ewe-lambs a few weeks ago. But, needing some way of freshening them, and getting somewhat sidetracked somehow by offers of cute fluffy sheep , I up three Shetlands yesterday. Here they are (duplicated from my thread on SufficientSelf.com):

Carload o' sheeps (observation: sheep defecate PROLIFICALLY in the car, and many of the happy little brown jellybeans roll off of the tarps one has placed underneath and get lost in the nether regions of the upholstery etc):







Me and sheep, in dog-run pen:






Yearling ewe Kurrant (needing of new nickname - Kurly?) and not quite 3 wk old wethered lamb we are calling Lambert:






Yearling ram "Jose Ferrer" - I have no idea why a Shetland would be named Jose Ferrer but it actually sort of suits him so I think he will stay a Jose. He is *exceedingly* handsome, although apparently fully horned (which is not what I was originally being offered, but, oh well):






Jose with his future brides:






Two of the horses detect presence of sheeps:






Fat white pony observing sheeps for signs of suspicious activities:






Absence of suspicious activities among sheeps:






So far they have survived the night and seem happy enough with their new home. Jose lightly butted an empty water bucket I was carrying, out of annoyance that it was not a full grain bucket, but almost immediately discovered that the *other* water bucket I was carrying was *not* empty (not til its contents were dumped onto his head, anyhow) but seems pretty easygoing and kind otherwise. Whereas the dairy ewe-lambs had to be taught that I was the Food Lady, this crew needs to be taught not to swarm and trample the Food Lady 

I need to make a rope halter and let them settle in for a coupla days, and then I may try seeing if I can get any milk out of Kurly.

Thanks SO much for all the info and help y'all have given me to get to this point,

Pat


----------



## Beekissed (May 2, 2010)

Pat, they are most lovely sheep!  Congrats on your first sheep!  You will love their quirky characters and their pretty ways.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 2, 2010)

Very nice looking animals! I bet it is fun to have the sheep home!


----------



## Royd Wood (May 2, 2010)

They look great Pat  nice to see someone else with a multi-purpose car


----------



## patandchickens (May 3, 2010)

Niagara Galloway said:
			
		

> They look great Pat  nice to see someone else with a multi-purpose car


Thanks! I tell you what, the sheeps' stock has risen considerably in my estimation, and even in my husband's, since it turns out that there is ZERO lingering smell of sheep in the car. (Despite some lingering sheep-berries down in inaccessible crevices ) Not what I expected, but VERY handy! 

Jose has been getting a bit obnoxious when he thinks there is food around so today I am going to try <crossed fingers!> putting Kurly and Lambert over with young Hope and Peace, and leave Jose in the smaller paddock by himself. There is a 6' chainlink fence between them, but I hope he does not decide to try to go *through* it. With my near-zero sheep experience I haven't the faintest idea what to expect or whether this will work, but, I have concluded that at some point I need to stop taking opinion polls and just DO THINGS and see what happens 

Pat


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2010)

Well, if the sheep pee in the vehicle the smell does linger, even if you steam clean it.        Ask me how I know.  

And I'd definitely separate the ram, unless you want to chance him breeding your ewe!


----------



## patandchickens (May 3, 2010)

Well, shetland people keep telling me that Kurly won't come into season til Sept or Oct... but the food-and-behavior issue is reason enough for me to separate him, I think. So far it is going ok. He was rather honked off when he discovered I'd tricked him and moved Kurly and Lambert to the other side of the fence, but then realized there was grass waiting to be eaten. We'll see how it goes.

Peace and Hope are being dingdongs about the shetlands. When they discovered Kurly and Lambert in the same paddock as them, they (P&H) started running around in circles, like they were daring each other to get an inch nearer to the interlopers. I have not been out there for a couple hours, hopefully they have settled down, I suppose I should check. Silly sheep 

Pat


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2010)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> Well, shetland people keep telling me that Kurly won't come into season til Sept or Oct...


Yeah, but you never know.    Sometimes the sheep haven't read the rule book.


----------



## ducks4you (May 6, 2010)

Pat, I guess we know where _You_ stand on the use of dog kennel panels!!  I think they're great, and can be recycled for so many uses!!  You'll have to let us know if the horses and sheep make friends.     Great pictures--thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 23, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but just wanted to say that those sheep are B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!


----------



## Oreo (Jul 27, 2010)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> They look great Pat  nice to see someone else with a multi-purpose car


Yes, I frequently haul sheep or chickens in my '91 Buick station wagon. I brought one of my boss's little goats to my house in the back of it and had to stop at the bank. I resisted the urge to tell the teller, "Please hurry up, I left a kid in my car!"


----------

